# MARVEL YUKON - WOL on kernel 2.6.38

## tux_i

Hello,

i need help about wol on gentoo.

i have a nas/squid server at home on my shuttle K45 (marvell 880056 onboard giga lan card) but with all kernel (2.6.34 and 2.6.3 :Cool:  i test WOL doens't work 

Does anybody has ready wol with this hardware ?

----------

## BradN

WOL is normally controlled by the BIOS - not trying to state the obvious, but have you checked in there for configuration options?

----------

## tux_i

hi,

yes i try more and more action. The only way i found is to use a 3com card on it . and now wol work but not with the yukon  :Sad: 

----------

